# Too many trips ?



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi all, 

Did 3weeks in usa in jan. Just done another 3. Looking to go back for 6-8 in mid/end august. Now, is this too frequent or too much time in one yr ? 

What are peoples experiences. I have returned on dates I said I would, never overstayed.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You never know up front.
Take a lot of evidence with you to prove your ties with home country (own a house? steady job? partner and kids who stay home?...). And be able to show you have more than enough money to support yourself . But be prepared to accept a refusal (and to apply for a visitor visa next time you would like to travel to the US).

Edit: I notice that you say you are originally from the US and an expat in the UK. No worries at all, as an American you can go home as often as you want!


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Ahh apologies, my fiancee is the yank.. I go to visit her. I have just moved back home after completing uni so I'm not working currently and wish to use the summer to visit her.

I have no previous kids or marriage.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

When you enter the US as a recent grad without a job, house, spouse or kids in your home country,
and in 8 months time you want to visit the US for almost 100 days (21 in January, 21 in June and 56 in August) + you have a girlfriend in the US, there's always a chance Immigrations will say 'no'. That they will consider you as too much of a risk.
Consequence is that, after rejection, for the next couple of years, you can't travel to the US anymore without a B2 visa. Which will be hard to get since you don't have a lot of ties to your home country.
Maybe it's time for your girl to visit you? ;-) Marriage is too soon?


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

It is a little too soon yes.. she visited in November and then Begining of may this year. I am not relocating any time soon. I want to set up business in the UK and she wishes to live in england. It is just how to prove this to the borders.. she is italian and awaits her acceptance for her eu passport.. so living in england is a better option both for her and for me financially. I'm a recent grad but in psychology which requires a license in the US. Im prepared to do that currently. 

 thanks for your help on this.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Your travel pace may be getting a little heavy, but for what it's worth I think an entry refusal is unlikely.

That said, have you thought about mixing it up a bit? Many parts of Canada are lovely in August, for example. Can you meet there for a few weeks?


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

I wish we could..she has hit her limit for time off. Her next visit in dec...we hope will be for a few months around 4.

I'm hoping to secure a course to further my psyche skills at the end of sept. My travel dates are between 17/25aug to Oct 10. She has her italian app at philly and want's me to attend. Plus june to dec is some time to wait.

Sorry my last post was supposed to say 'im not prepared' to sit for a US practice license.


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Apologies..bbc watcher if you see this Im wanting to do a 6 week duration to usa end aug.. I went in jan for 3wks and may for 3 weeks... is 6weeks in sept too much in a year to the US ?

Also the mrs was here in May for 3weeks and would like to do a family visa in Oct or Nov..for 5months.. or just come on an extended stay... both options a no go ?

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The general rule is no more that 90 days in any rolling 180 day period. Though I know folks who have gotten into trouble doing a full 90days in, then 90 days out and then a full 90 days in again. The immigration guy said that it "demonstrated" that they were spending more than half their time in the US.

If you can stay flexible, you could always just accept whatever period of time the officer is willing to give you, and maybe cut your trip a little short if you have to. (Though you may not need to if you strike them as sincere enough.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Ahh I see.. I shall look in the UK forum for family visit visa also. Thank you for that.


----------

